

The Surrounding Game: A Documentary Film (kickstarter) - stock_toaster
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1750734787/the-surrounding-game-a-documentary-film

======
Jun8
"Nicholai nodded and remained silent. It was the teacher's practice to speak
in terms of Go whenever he dealt with anything of importance. As General
Kishikawa had once said, for Otake-san life was a simplistic metaphor for Go."

If you like Go, you'll enjoy Trevanian's _Shibumi_.

This looks like a great documentary and on one of my favorite subjects so
donation submitted.

On a different note, I think a large percentage of TV programming in the near
future will be financed like this (percentage by number, there will always be
expensive blockbusters). Unfortunately due to constraints, the current
Kickstarter model can back mostly documentaries but not miniseries, sitcoms,
action movies, etc. But if Netflix or Amazon open their streaming pipes to
third party content, a la the Apple all model, I think we'll see an explosion
of such content.

~~~
adamtmca
I recently started learning Go - any recommendations for beginners?

~~~
thangalin
Play many 9x9 games; play against the program Igowin: it can beat dan players.
Keep playing 9x9 and 13x13 games until you are 8 to 10 kyu in strength.

Play on 19x19 games and study fuseki theory -- how to play the opening. Start
to study joseki, but do not memorize them; understand the principles behind
joseki.

Replay professional games. I am a fan of Shusaku (the book Invincible is a
_must read_ for any serious Western player). Don't simply click through games
on the computer. Get a set of stones and a board. Play through the games. Get
a feeling for the moves. Try to understand the strategies.

Once you get to 4 kyu, study tsume-go problems
(<http://senseis.xmp.net/?Tsumego>). Start with problems around the 6 kyu
level. Keep studying the same problems over-and-over until you can solve them
in milliseconds. Then move up to 4 kyu problems. Repeat. Keep doing this until
you become a dan player. If you study 1 hour of tsume-go every day like this,
you might reach 5 dan in about four months.

As soon as you can, if you can afford it, take private lessons with
professional players. KGS has many.

------
newobj
The use of RJD2 in the soundtrack seems to go a bit above and beyond fair use.

